# Bees in a section of tree



## judyv47954 (Jun 5, 2011)

So you're saying that they moved into the log sitting by the side of the road? I guess I'd try splitting the log to expose the nest. A handsaw will take a loooong time. You could use a chain saw to split the log, or even a (joyful thought) log splitter. Be ready to operate as for a cut-out.


----------



## ncsteeler (Apr 15, 2009)

I would bring it home one night. Screw a board to each end and set it up right. Add a super on top and let them do their thing.


----------



## judyv47954 (Jun 5, 2011)

Well, my great uncle would do that, but in these days of SHB, how are you going to check your bees? This guy is in Ark, so I'm thinking they have SHB down there. Plus, that doesn't look like it's got much area for the bees to keep going. I say put them in a HIVE.


----------



## beestooth (Apr 10, 2011)

that piece of log is not that big ..... get a couple of strong backs to put it in the back of a truck and haul it home to deal with it there ....... then , chainsaw or you couls try log splitter after you trimmed it with a chainsaw from both ends ..... you should be able to get the queen , .... don't worry about the SHB , you will have to deal with them at some point anyway


----------



## ncsteeler (Apr 15, 2009)

judyv47954 said:


> Well, my great uncle would do that, but in these days of SHB, how are you going to check your bees? This guy is in Ark, so I'm thinking they have SHB down there. Plus, that doesn't look like it's got much area for the bees to keep going. I say put them in a HIVE.


With a log that small , if you mount a hive body on top, the queen should move up soon. When eggs start appearing in the hive body you try and find here up there and move her to a normal bottom or you add a queen includer under the hive body.


----------



## judyv47954 (Jun 5, 2011)

That's true....you could cut the upper end of the log until you exposed the nest. Then I'd put the hive body on top, preferably with drawn comb, since it's already July. Try and catch her up top, and replace the log with another deep.


----------



## notaclue (Jun 30, 2005)

Thanks for the responses. I've been kinda busy so the latest is; not moved it yet. I went back the other day and they are coming out of both ends and the chainsaw cuts that were first put in it. I guess I'll take some window screen and staple it to both ends, the circumference cuts and the knot hole. I'll have to wait on the knot hole until I have some strong backs to help lift it,that wood is DENSE.

I think I will try and open it from the back install a couple hinges and use it as a visual aid for beekeeping back when we had bee gums. If it works out that way.

Thanks again everyone.


----------



## dixie1 (Jun 27, 2010)

we had one similar to this in late april.....but it was a section of log we cut off the end of an existing tree....we were able to cut the log above and below the hive and were able to keep them all in the log. we jammed a rag over the hole and secured it with duct tape going aground the log several times to make sure the rag was secure....loaded into my pickup and took it to a beeyard. laid the log with the hole pointing up, and ran my chainsaw down both sides of the log, then opened the log just as if it were a walnut we cracked.....there were plenty of bees, and lots of comb with honey and brood. we tried cutting the comb out and tieing it into frames with string.....that was a mess. installed the bees and comb into a 10 frame deep and letthem go for aweek.....when we came back later and opened the hive we got a huge surprise....shb larva were coming out of that old comb and it was a bigger mess than before.....most of the bees were gone,and so was most of the honey....we took the rest of the comb and frames out, and sent them to the burn pile.....that was a huge lesson.....next time we'll check that comb very carefully......that was more trouble than it was worth.....hope it goes better for you....


----------



## notaclue (Jun 30, 2005)

Went to the log yesterday after all the storms we've had this week (11.3" since Monday afternoon) and thought the log had held water and drown the hive, since there was no activity. No, the chainsaw cuts were far enough down the log that the water that entered drained off. No. Someone had torched the hive. Smelled like charcoal lighter was used. Couple teens came by and started bragging about killing the wasp nest in the log so they wouldn't go after the two hives next to the log. They didn't believe they were bees until I was able to retrieve a couple bee corpse from the log. They got real quiet and made their way back to the vehicle and left. No smiles and no celebrating. Got a sorry though. But thanks for all the input and information. I really do appreciate you all!


----------

